# Does anyone else



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

trim toes nails & feet, comb out and generally tidy up their goldens _before_ bringing them to the groomers ?

My crew is going for a spa day, followed by a St Patrick's Day party. Faelan & Towhee have never been professionally groomed (Towhee was washed once since she stunk so bad she wasn't coming into my house LOL) and while Casey has been kinda groomed (Petco), it was many years ago.

So, I just finished combing them out, grinding their nails (the spa uses nail clippers which I don't want used on them), trimming their feet and making sure there is no debris in their coats or tails, and will be heading to drop them off as soon as I take my shower <grins>


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I used to but then I started thinking...the price of the grooming doesn't change because I did some of it first so I figure I might as well just let the groomer do all the work and let them earn that $65 haha.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins. I bring Casey in first and do the paperwork. He readily goes into the crate and starts licking the person. Next is Faelan, he is a bit reluctant but settles in nicely. Then for Ms Towhee. She resists coming in the door (dryers are going) so I ask the groomer to hold her while I go for some cheese. Get the cheese and Towhee happily follows it in the door, but then I hear - How did he DO THAT? How on Earth, did he DO THAT and there is Faelan out of the crate happily waiting at the counter for Ms Towhee. I had completely forgotten he is an escape artist - I automatically check that all fasteners are fastened and there is no room for a nose or paw to wiggle free LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha fortunately for me my dog LOVES the groomers. He even pushes their little door open and breaks into the salon portion and runs around saying hello with a wagging tail to the two ladies that work there then goes and checks on any dogs in crates haha.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My dogs have never been professionally groomed, but I did dremel Piper's nails the morning I was taking her in to have her elbow surgery!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

My mother, the clean freak, used to clean the house before she had the professional cleaners come. Aside from putting things away she washed the floors, windows, etc. and then had the house cleaned. 

So, being the rebellious brat I vowed never to do that. I expect my students to start the academic year needing and ready to learn - not half-taught.

Following that line of reasoning, I've brought Buckskin to the vet soaking wet from the pool. Brewer has gone to play in the park before being brushed out, and Nugget goes to the groomer looking like he needs to be groomed.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My goldens have never been professionally groomed. The yorkies go a few times a year for professional grooming. I normally make sure they are mat free but that is it for prep.


----------

